# R32 MKIV or MEGANE R26??



## themainlegend (Aug 10, 2010)

Hi all,

I currently have a MKIV R32 in Deep Pearlescent Blue and have upgraded the brakes to Porsche 996 Turbo calipers and gone for the Milltek Non Resonated exhaust.



















I don't know why but i have a real bad itch to try a megane R26 in liquid yellow. Just wanted to know peoples opinions on the R26's and whether they are good cars.

Cheers all.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Stick with the golf and wait for a white RS250 Megane would be my choice for what it is worth by the way the golf is looking stunning


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

The abysmal build quality of the Renault will get you, especially coming from a Golf.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

VAG build quality isn't exactly top notch though either! Tough one for me though, the R is a decent quick car, it's heavy, thirsty and old now really. The renault will out handle it, drive much better, probably be more economical and is newer.


----------



## jontymo (Feb 17, 2007)

bigmc said:


> VAG build quality isn't exactly top notch though either! Tough one for me though, the R is a decent quick car, it's heavy, thirsty and old now really. The renault will out handle it, drive much better, probably be more economical and is newer.


It still won't sound as good though:driver:


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

The renault handles well, thats a fact but would i want to own one..... No
To me its looks outdated and the interior is too basic and cheap looking.

If you get a megane get the r26r. Why not upgrade to a mkv r32?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

The R26 interior is nice if you get one with the Lux Pack, which adds full leather arm rest etc.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

I would personally stick with your golf, it looks great in the pictures, plus the sound of those from the exhaust, is mind blowing.

Yours looks in very top condition, i would personally hold on, and keep it.

The Renault will handle better no doubt there, have you thought of tuning your r32, might be a better option, but really there's no need to, as its plenty of grunt underneath, your more likely kicking over 320 foot of torque.

The draw backs are heavy fuel bill, plus tax and insurance, but its a proper german car.

Can't really compete with German and French in my books, keep your golf, i would.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

You've just got itchy feet and will SERIOUSLY REGRET selling your stunning R32 should you change. 

Don't do it, please! :lol:

Alan W


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Trip tdi said:


> I would personally stick with your golf, it looks great in the pictures, plus the sound of those from the exhaust, is mind blowing.
> 
> Yours looks in very top condition, i would personally hold on, and keep it.
> 
> ...


No where near that, if it was 320lb/ft2 then they would be a fast car instead of just being quick at 230ish lb/ft2. They are ludicrously expensive to tune too and even when they're tuned they're still a proper german car - uninspiring.


----------



## maestegman (Mar 3, 2011)

Stick or twist? Stick. The grass ain't greener. Beautiful R32 btw fella.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Thats a good point there, i know they are expensive to tune, as they have no turbo, the turbo versions are more easily tune able, specially the 180 bhp turbo version in golf mk4 range, its basically the same engine as the mk1 audi tt.

Its the sound of r32 that gets things moving for the car, plus the torque curve as well.

Looks alot better than the megane r36 in my eyes, i would keep the golf any day long.


----------



## millns84 (Jul 5, 2009)

It's easy for your eye to wander when you've had a car for a while but there's no choice there IMO. Just keep the R32, it looks stunning, sounds great and goes like stink.

You don't necessarily have to concentrate on the engine to improve performance. A good set of coilovers, strut braces etc could transform the handling and make it much quicker in the bends. It's not all about straight line performance. :thumb:


----------



## Dave182 (Feb 15, 2008)

Coming from French to a Golf Gti. Id stay German pal!


----------



## jubileebug (Jan 25, 2008)

nice looking mk4 there mate, get a mk5 they are ace! My opinion is steer clear from the megane. Big V6 ALL THE WAY!!!!!!!!


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

fwiw i'd keep the golf..

if anything upgrade to a mkv r32..

im not a fan of french..
renualt or pugeot have never had a car thats made me want one.
just personal opinion though


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

French all the way for me.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

I can see why you want to move R32 MK4 & MK5 are slow heavy and gettin old now, the Megane is lighter quicker handles soooo much better BUT.... i would would never buy a french car.

Stick to what you have.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Grizzle said:


> I can see why you want to move R32 MK4 & MK5 are slow heavy and gettin old now, the Megane is lighter quicker handles soooo much better BUT.... *i would would never buy a french car.*
> Stick to what you have.


Even after your experience with german cars?? I've had a few french motors and tbh they're not as bad as people make out, they have electrical gremlins but so do most cars.


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

maestegman said:


> Stick or twist? Stick. The grass ain't greener. Beautiful R32 btw fella.


You said it for me, stunning car mate :thumb:


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

Personally i would stick with vag, but it's a personal choice. Maybe try one


----------



## cleaningfreak (Sep 3, 2011)

Im a French car lover , so i would buy Megane, tbh, now i was looking for a cra ... and i was chosing between Golf MK4 and French, so i got myself Xsara VTR ph2 
But R32 sound lovely  
Stick with Megane and i think u wouldnt b disappointed 
French cars is Love or Hate


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Well it really depends, the megane will have better handling than the r32, but you can change the setup on the car for your liking.

Its a tough choice, i will stay with the r32 again.

Have you thought of buying a lean cupra r, 225 bhp then tuning it, although the interior looks outdated, thats the draw back, nice cars or a golf mk5 edition 30, then chip it.


----------



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

the French build their cars to be the same way as their people. slightest bit of trouble and they wave the white flag . I don't think I would ever own a French car tbh. Either Jap or German for me. The Japs make the best engines in the world but the Germans make the best interiors IMO.


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

hoikey said:


> the French build their cars to be the same way as their people. slightest bit of trouble and they wave the white flag . I don't think I would ever own a French car tbh. Either Jap or German for me. The Japs make the best engines in the world but the Germans make the best interiors IMO.


Well said. :thumb:


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

Forget the German Vs French..

6 cylinders vs 4 cylinders.... No contest

Plus that blue is stunning...:thumb:

And Renault comes up with a new improved version of the Megane every few months. An R32 is an R32..


----------



## Daffy (Dec 15, 2005)

My R32 is the one car I would buy again if I could afford the fuel. It may not have been the fastest or best handling but a noise like that is not available for that kind of money else where. A few choice mods like suspension, braces and haldex would sharpen it up handling wise. Tuning is not worth the expense unless you have very deep pockets.
Yours looks stunning with the Porker brakes, although black is faster ;-)


----------



## DampDog (Apr 16, 2011)

Daffy said:


> although black is faster ;-)


Very true, almost as fast as silver...... Almost..:lol::lol:


----------



## rds1985 (Mar 7, 2009)

Owned both R32 mk4 is a much better package! loved mine feel free to pm if want any more info

R26 was 4 years newer but had no end of trouble-nuff said


----------



## MattB (Jan 7, 2006)

My wife wants to buy an R26 at the moment. While I'm sure it's probably the best driving fwd hatch of recent times the interior (Recaro's aside) looks rubbish. The more the French try to style it the worse it is! Our various 106's have always been ok though!

As an alternative I'm keen to look at the Focus ST. 5 cylinder turbo engine so a little more torque and aural character with BIG possibilities if we felt inclined to chase power. No LSD though


----------



## Damien89 (May 13, 2007)

The megane looks like a station wagon with that rear end, hideous!
Why would anyone ever prefer the r26 versus the golf is beyond me. Just look at the megane, those decals look so late 80's early 90's styling. What was renault thinking?
Stay with the golf in my opinion.


----------



## dave smith (Apr 28, 2011)

i would stick with the golf ive drove a r26 when i had a mk5 gti and wernt very impressed by it and the interior is crap apart from the recaros 
i also tried the mk5 r i ended up buying a 130i


----------



## A210 AMG (Nov 8, 2008)

I wouldn't give a fiddle about what difference the performance may be.

The Golf imho looks classier, far better built, probably worth a lot more come sale time.

The renault would probably rattle its way to fall apart whereas the Golf is built to last.


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

all depends what ya want it for fun=r26 keeper day driver golf


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

A210 AMG said:


> I wouldn't give a fiddle about what difference the performance may be.
> The Golf imho looks classier, far better built, probably worth a lot more come sale time.
> The renault would probably rattle its way to fall apart whereas the Golf is built to last.


May as well buy a 1.0l Yaris then eh? In terms of build the mk4 golf isn't all it's cracked up to be, the build quality isn't the best, the list of common faults is massive. If it was purely based in driving experience the renault wins hands down.



Damien89 said:


> The megane looks like a station wagon with that rear end, hideous!
> Why would anyone ever prefer the r26 versus the golf is beyond me. Just look at the megane, those decals look so late 80's early 90's styling. What was renault thinking?
> Stay with the golf in my opinion.


Looks are subjective though, I think the golf looks as dull as the normal overweight mk4.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

bigmc said:


> Even after your experience with german cars?? I've had a few french motors and tbh they're not as bad as people make out, they have electrical gremlins but so do most cars.


Yeh totally man, had one french car and had issues every week brand new T Reg Citroen Xsara 1.4 airbag light, coil packs, abs sensors, elec windows, bits of trim breaking.

Keep the R32 :thumb:


----------



## MattB (Jan 7, 2006)

dave smith said:


> i would stick with the golf ive drove a r26 when i had a mk5 gti and wernt very impressed by it and the interior is crap apart from the recaros
> i also tried the mk5 r *i ended up buying a 130i*


The answer to this thread is above!


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

This thread is really flowing, and getting quite excited.

I've edited this one, as its a diesel i recommended on here, sorry about that.

I recommend test driving the megane, and compare to your golf, i'm sure you will feel the difference, the vw will be better built no doubt there.


----------



## Daffy (Dec 15, 2005)

MattB said:


> The answer to this thread is above!


It is but you seem to have highlighted the wrong car. 130 comes after the Megane in a line up which is already behind the R32 by some way.


----------

